# CHKBack Extension



## pudding437 (Nov 26, 2012)

PRobably the most fitting place to ask this.
My friend's Flash Drive wiped itself for some reason, and another one of her friends managed to retrieve her files, except for the important ones (her Novel she was, and still is writing). She hadn't back it up properly, so she lost it, but we have some CHK files which might contain it. I have found various things in amongst them, including a Pink song.
My question is, what is the extension MSO and MSOX for? I have scoured the internet, and I am still not sure, because a majority of the files CHKBack changed the CHKs into are MSO's and MSOX's.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

.MSO and .MSOX files are Test Email message files that can be open with Microsoft Outlook.


----------

